# Phew!!



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

So despite our " aggression" issues ...
We have groomed Lola ourselves !!! Clippers to most places and thinning scissors and normal ones to everywhere else. She was a little bitey to begin with but we are quite pleased with the result!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks lovely.. well done, just ensure you can get a comb over her coat everywhere, that is the important bit - couple of places I find people sometimes miss are top of feet (horrid knots that get between toes), back edge of back legs under tail and along tail bone...there are other places but those seem to get tight matt's quite quickly. If the clippers are going through the coat you know it is matt free.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well 
She was brushed then combed before the clippers so it wasn't too bad at all, her feet were easy as there was a
Breeze outside at the time and she just loved watching " magic fur" fly around! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ha ha, brilliant - I sometimes put the drier on with puppies when they don't really need it so they focus on the flying hair!


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hahaha, well I'll own up here 
Bath time was a couple of days before!! didn't want to rush it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

